

Ask HN: Which entrepreneur(s) do you admire the most? - furiouslol

Here's my take: Mark Cuban, Bill Gates, Larry Ellison
======
cperciva
Jeff Bezos. Not only did he build something people wanted (a better
bookstore), but he leveraged that to push forward with other ideas --
computing as a utility (Amazon Web Services), electronic books (kindle),
commercial manned space flight (Blue Origin) -- which people have dreamed
about for decades.

~~~
known
And he did it to prove his point when D.E.Shaw & Co refused to fund the
bookstore idea.

~~~
cperciva
Nothing wrong with wanting to prove a point. If pg hadn't said that single-
founder companies rarely work, I probably wouldn't have decided to work on
tarsnap.

------
byrneseyeview
Peter Thiel. Able to found two companies meant to change the world, both of
which have turned out well; able to fund lots of Big Ideas, some of which have
been similarly lucrative. I don't think there's anyone else who spends so much
time thinking about big ideas (his investment strategy is partly based on odds
of a Singularity versus Armageddon) and is still able to make something of
value.

------
inovica
Both Brits: Felix Dennis and Richard Branson. Felix Dennis because of his no
bullshit attitude (his book is great) and Richard Branson for being a serial
entrepreneur with a sense of humour. Both are probably very ruthless in
business also, but thats one reason they are where they are

------
alaskamiller
Anyone who's failed multiple times.

~~~
mixmax
So you admire me? Really?

:-)

~~~
alaskamiller
Do you keep trying? I fully respect it and admire it because deep down I hope
someone feels the same way about me.

~~~
mixmax
_I'm tryin', Ringo. I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd._

Pulp Fiction

------
sharp
James Dyson. Count his setbacks, then count his sucesses - the guy doesn't
quit.

------
MaysonL
Muhammad Yunus, Nikola Tesla, Akio Morita, Kiichiro Toyoda, Jeff Bezos.

------
rrival
Cuban? Really?

